# Pony Trekking Buisness



## rallan15 (15 July 2018)

So I have family who own a castle along with some land. 
At the moment there isnt anything to do for kids that you might expect at a castle. 
All you can do is walk around the castle and go for tea in the coffee shop. 
While this is appealing to some, younger kids can get a bit bored!
I have spoken to various members of the family who have said this is okay for me to do but I need to plan it etc. 
Finally onto the point! I was thinking about setting up a pony trekking centre at the foot of the castle. We have about 1 acre which can be used as a grass paddock for Shetland rides/schooling. We have the beach very close and excellent hacking. 
Does anyone have any tips as to setting this up? I have thought about some obvious things (costs, where the ponies will live etc) but is there anything else I should know? 
Thanks!


----------



## be positive (15 July 2018)

It sounds like a good idea until you really look at the costs involved, you will require a license from the local authority, insurance, which can be prohibitive, staff, as you will be catering for complete novices and young children so it may mean one staff member to one client which probably wont be cost effective and what will happen during the winter when there are less visitors yet higher costs involved with keeping the ponies.  
A few ponies and other animals to pet over a gate may be a safer option financially yet still give the young children an interest with far less outgoings.


----------



## rallan15 (15 July 2018)

be positive said:



			It sounds like a good idea until you really look at the costs involved, you will require a license from the local authority, insurance, which can be prohibitive, staff, as you will be catering for complete novices and young children so it may mean one staff member to one client which probably wont be cost effective and what will happen during the winter when there are less visitors yet higher costs involved with keeping the ponies.  
A few ponies and other animals to pet over a gate may be a safer option financially yet still give the young children an interest with far less outgoings.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I totally see what you mean. 
The castle isnt getting a lot of money at the moment so I maybe thought it might be a good investment. But then again if it goes wrong
I was thinking I could possibly have lessons too and cater for more experienced clients. 
I still need to look into insurance, permissions etc so that might be a problem.


----------



## ticcy09 (21 July 2018)

I dont think this would be appropriate with just one acre of land, sorry


----------



## rallan15 (22 July 2018)

ticcy09 said:



			I dont think this would be appropriate with just one acre of land, sorry 

Click to expand...

Sorry! I should have said this clearer. 
I have one acre of land to ride on. This will be separate from the grazing land which we have a lot more of!


----------



## samoyedman (29 August 2018)

Give it ago and see where you end up. Nothing ventured and nothing gained! People are always looking for something different and a castle and associated estate are a good place to start.

If you have a Coffee shop already in the castle.....Must be insurance in place for that (I imagine). But it comes down to just how much would somebody pay you to use your facilities / rather than turning up and using the beach / surrounding area etc. for Free. Most horse owners I have come across want everything for nothing and then some!

Best of luck and don't over think it or it'll never happen.


----------

